# wood fence - Questions



## sendres (Jul 12, 2007)

*Call before you dig!!*

Most areas have a locate company that is linked with utility companies. Up here it's Call Before You Dig. Here the service is even free. Even if you're hand digging it can save you some head ache by avoiding an interference. As for the fence, we kind of need to know what your building this out of. Size/thickness of boards. Pressure treated/Cedar or whatever. Size type of posts height of fence?

These would help.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the only thing in the ground in that area is the pipe leading to the septic tank. But it would be a good idea to double check. I believe it's called Miss Dig here, I'll call them first. Better safe than sorry.

The fence will be just under 4' tall. I believe the posts should go in the ground about 4' down. I'll find that out when I call to ask if I need a permit. 

The boards are the individual dog-eared fence pickets they sell at Home Depot. I got them free from Craig's list. I don't really know if they're PT or not. The wood is very light in color like untreated wood, but there are a few streaks of green going through some of them. They are 1" x 6" Pine. I'll be using 4" x 4" PT posts and 2" x 4" boards to attach the pickets to. 

I hope that all makes sense. Thanks for your help.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Normally, screw or nail length should be 3x the material you are fastening through. 1x pickets 2-2½" fasteners. I'd use either hot dipped galvanized, exterior deck screws or stainless.

Paint or seal the bottom of the pickets and rails prior to installing. You can put them up wet if stick building.


----------

